# What is this bottle?  Found in Iowa...



## Micsher (May 2, 2005)

I recently found this bottle while geocaching in Iowa.  It has the words, "Buy this bottle only in the Tin Top Safety Carton".  I have seen it briefly identified as the Black Widow and Fly whiskey bottle, but I don't have any more information on it (i.e., year, approximate worth, etc.).  It is approximately 8" tall (with cap), 3-3/4" wide, and 2-7/8" deep.

 Can anybody identify with year and worth?

 Thank you!


----------



## preditor (May 3, 2005)

[8|]If i am not mistaken and i very well may be, a friend of mine has a couple of these and he called it a spider pint, its a liquor bottle.
  Some of you longtime bottle hunters correct me if necessary.

                                              Preditor[8D]


----------



## whiskeyman (May 7, 2005)

Collectors of these refer to them as "spiderweb" flasks/bottles. The majority of them were manufactured during Prohibition....1916-1933.  A few are from  Hiram Walker Distilling of Canada but most were labeled from the Frankfort Distillery of KY. or Baltimore,MD. I have also owned one from Mexico.

 The flask occurs in several embossing variations:
 With webbing, spider, & fly
 With  webbing & spider
 With only webbing

 During Prohibition whiskey was made/sold "for medicinal purposes only" and one had to have a Doctor's prescription to purchase a bottle. Many a Dr. made a fortune filling out such prescriptions. As a matter of a fact: lines formed outside their offices... []

 I imagine this distinctive flask was designed solely for this purpose, but have seen/owned other flasks with "for medicinal purposes only"  labels that were of a different type.  Paul Jones whiskey and Four Roses whiskey come to mind...They were also products of Frankfort Distilleries.

 There is a collector in NC who has amassed quite a collection of these "spiderwebs" and is researching for info in order to write a book...Should be an interesting read.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 7, 2005)

oh...the reference to a "tin topped safety can"...

 The flasks were sold in either heavy cardboard with tin ends or enclosed all in tin. Like a small box. This was for security purposes and probably a requirement of the US Gov't.  The boxes I have seen were quite attractive with colorful graphics...a collectible in themselves.  Few have survived to this day, as they  are rarely dug in any recognisable condition...most have been "attic finds."


----------



## diggermeister (May 7, 2005)

Hello Micsher, I love that bottle of yours [8D]! I just found a bottle very like yours listed on eBay. This one still has all the labels and some interesting history written as well; Item #6177171182, "Prohibition Era Medicinal Whiskey - Spiritus Fermenti" is the title of the auction. I personally have found one of these also, BROKEN [&o]...


----------



## Micsher (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the info.  I am excited about my first find, and think I could get into this bottle collecting stuff!


----------

